# Convicts



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay. I am getting a free 25g tank. My wife likes the convicts she's seen around. Would I be good putting 2-4 of em in the tank? Thinking a pair of black and a pair of pink. If 4 would be too much then I was thinking 2 and a pictus. Thoughts?


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

One pair, nothing else. Even then thats pushing it.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

One pair max, and a bumblebee catfish (or several) to clean up the fry at night rather than a pictus in a 25g tank. 
I have several adult pairs of cutteri and/or a handful of fry available if you'd prefer something less likely to kill each other in a small tank.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay. I ended up getting a 48g bow front. I'm still wanting convicts so what is the best pairing? As in number of cons And possible tank mates


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

One pair of convicts, tetras ot danios (something faster than they are) for dithers, and some sort of catfish to eat the fry to keep the tank from becoming overcrowded.


----------

